# Phrag Nadine Taylor-Wilson



## Chuck (Apr 25, 2013)

The bloom on the left in the photo is not completely open.


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 25, 2013)

very nice,that is a great cross


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nce! Lovely flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2013)

Rich colors -- what's the cross (I guess I could look it up...)?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 25, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Rich colors -- what's the cross (I guess I could look it up...)?



Hi Dot,

It is Urgandiae x warszewiczii [popowii] 

Chuck


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2013)

Great pics, very richly colored flowers.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool and colorful petals.


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 26, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2013)

very interesting flowers close up.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Hi Dot,
> 
> It is Urgandiae x warszewiczii [popowii]
> 
> Chuck


Thanks, Chuck -- it's a great cross!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, rich was exactly the word that came to my mind to describe this one. Gorgeous!! :clap:


----------



## eaborne (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome flowers!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 27, 2013)

Gorgeous flower and photo! Great coloration and details!


----------



## Drorchid (May 2, 2013)

Very nice! I like it!!

Robert


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2013)

very nice


----------



## e-spice (May 6, 2013)

Very pretty and well grown!


----------

